# Extended battery maxes @ 99%



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have an extended battery and every time a charge it to 100% and take it off the charger, it immediately drops to 99. Stock wall charger that came with the bionic. Any one have any tips?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I think its normal. Because we never noticed that when we had 10% stats. 
But correct me if im wrong.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I think its normal. Because we never noticed that when we had 10% stats.
> But correct me if im wrong.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yea mine does same thing.


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well if you go to settings and look at your battery right after you charge, it normally says 100. Even battery widget says 100% after a full charge. My Droid 3 and og Droid always said 100.


----------



## Mavrick987 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine does the same thing - I wouldn't worry too much...even when I put the standard battery back in as a back up it does the same thing.


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh ok. Thanks for the reply. As long as I'm not the only one, I'm ok with it


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Same thing here too, Running the 1% circle battery mod.


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Well awesome im not the only one! Lol i was planning on posting about this very subject ...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

